# So many questions .... so little time



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

Hi All,

New guy here. Just beginning to look for options. Thought Mexico might be a good match for a couple in their 50's. 

Got a thought that some rural property at high elevations might be nice. Do-able? Any good values to be had? Are gold, silver easy to use?

Are there many farmer's markets there? Do many people buy meat, milk and veggies straight from farms? Organic products -vs- chemicals, hormones, pesticides?

What's the situation on the ground with the government -vs- the drug cartels? Best sources of information -- blogs, forums, etc?

Sorry for being all over the map. So many questions .... so little time....


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome, what does this mean?" Are gold, silver easy to use?" for what dental fillings?


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Welcome, what does this mean?" Are gold, silver easy to use?" for what dental fillings?




Using metals as money. Trading for pesos?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

sure, bring down all your gold and silver and i will help get you started on some prime farm land...but usually folks use ATM's...........


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

etyson said:


> Hi All,
> 
> New guy here. Just beginning to look for options. Thought Mexico might be a good match for a couple in their 50's.
> 
> ...


Have you visited Mexico yet? If not that would be a good place to start.


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Have you visited Mexico yet? If not that would be a good place to start.




When I was a kid, we lived in Del Rio and San Antonio. We went into the border areas frequently. As an adult, I lived in L.A. and jumped across the border a time or two. I've had extensive interactions with Hispanics and have a beginning grasp of understanding their culture. 

Basically, I'm not so concerned with culture as much as geography. I'd like high elevations, above 3000 feet if possible. I'd also like trees and water like the Rockies, but I don't know if I can find anything remotely close to that combination in Mexico. Really looking for quiet .... off the beaten trail.

Any thoughts?


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

etyson said:


> Using metals as money. Trading for pesos?


No, gold and silver aren't used as currency in Mexico, or "traded" for things. You can sell, but no discounts or premiums for pesos, same world price at the moment of exchange, as anywhere else in the world. What were you thinking or hoping?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe Colorado....


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Maybe Colorado....


Maybe El Dorado


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

etyson said:


> When I was a kid, we lived in Del Rio and San Antonio. We went into the border areas frequently. As an adult, I lived in L.A. and jumped across the border a time or two. I've had extensive interactions with Hispanics and have a beginning grasp of understanding their culture.
> 
> Basically, I'm not so concerned with culture as much as geography. I'd like high elevations, above 3000 feet if possible. I'd also like trees and water like the Rockies, but I don't know if I can find anything remotely close to that combination in Mexico. Really looking for quiet .... off the beaten trail.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Most of central Mexico is a high plateau, 5000 to 7000 feet, so you will have no problem finding some place high. There are lots of small towns or villages with trees, water and mountains. I hesitate to name any examples because ones I know about are such a small sample but for concreteness I will mention two: Guadalupe y Calvo in the state of Chihuahua and Jalpan in the Sierra Gorda in the state of Queretaro.


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Maybe Colorado....


I don't really see the US as a viable choice. I don't wanna make any political statements but I'll say I don't think the US really exists anymore. Think 1930's Germany. A major historical transition. 

Some say that TSA roadblocks and searches are coming. Some say that TSA searches are coming to train stations, bus stations and some buildings. *It's already happened briefly at a bus station in Central Florida. * I'm thinking that it might be prudent to vacate the area for a few years and see what shakes out. You may well see the situation differently. 

Looks like north of Acapulco has some great mountains. Have to zero in more with google I guess.


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

DNP said:


> No, gold and silver aren't used as currency in Mexico, or "traded" for things. You can sell, but no discounts or premiums for pesos, same world price at the moment of exchange, as anywhere else in the world. What were you thinking or hoping?



It's simply a question of not knowing. We had always traded dollars for pesos when I went down there. Unfortunately, it's pretty much a forgone conclusion that the dollar is going to see *significant* inflation. 

I did not know if alternate mechanisms exist.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

as long as you are googling anyway, type in copper canyon......


----------



## DNP (May 3, 2011)

etyson said:


> It's simply a question of not knowing. We had always traded dollars for pesos when I went down there. Unfortunately, it's pretty much a forgone conclusion that the dollar is going to see *significant* inflation.
> 
> I did not know if alternate mechanisms exist.


I like your spirit and don't want to discourage you. Most people who buy gold and silver do so as a hedge against inflation. Mexico is very much a part of the world economy and people in Mexico do that too. It's a bet with risks and rewards like anywhere (almost) else. There are many good reasons to visit Mexico. There are many good reasons to live in Mexico. But if much of that is based on the belief that there's a benefit to acquiring gold and silver in the U.S. and selling it or trading it in Mexico, probably not, no more than most anywhere else. Good luck and best wishes.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Word gets out (and it will, people talk) that you are paying in gold and silver and you will quickly attract the criminal element. Use an ATM.

The mountains near Acapulco are hot and humid. Think jungle.

Look at Cuernavaca, it has a nice climate. Or you could try to blend into the rest of the "older" ****** population around Lake Chapala.


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

DNP said:


> There are many good reasons to live in Mexico. But if much of that is based on the belief that there's a benefit to acquiring gold and silver in the U.S. and selling it or trading it in Mexico, probably not, no more than most anywhere else. Good luck and best wishes.




I'm looking at this from an angle of financial stability. I bought metal quite some time ago. It has appreciated while my dollars continue to lose value at a rate much higher than the government is telling us.

It would not do to be overseas and have my financial parachute collapse.


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

etyson said:


> Some say that TSA roadblocks and searches are coming. Some say that TSA searches are coming to train stations, bus stations and some buildings. *It's already happened briefly at a bus station in Central Florida. * I'm thinking that it might be prudent to vacate the area for a few years and see what shakes out. You may well see the situation differently.



Apparently we have armed troops inside Penn Station in New York City as of yesterday. Not sure of cause/effect/duration.


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

*Wild West*



etyson said:


> Apparently we have armed troops inside Penn Station in New York City as of yesterday. Not sure of cause/effect/duration.



OK, but pretty tame compared to what's going on "south of the border, down Mexico way."


What's "TSA"?


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> OK, but pretty tame compared to what's going on "south of the border, down Mexico way."
> 
> 
> What's "TSA"?


Stands for "Take, Strip or Adios", which is what US "security people" do there.


----------



## etyson (May 26, 2011)

HolyMole said:


> OK, but pretty tame compared to what's going on "south of the border, down Mexico way."
> 
> 
> What's "TSA"?




I understand it's "tame" compared to Mexico, but our history is different. I don't claim to know much of Canada's history -- but -- would you be alarmed to see armed troops on the streets of Canada?

TSA = federal molesters of men, women and children. They are actually touching the genitals directly.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh god ... this has transformed into a conspiracy theory of how the US is going down the TUBES and where to go next. To each your own opinions .... but the only connection to Mexico is it's next door and an easy escape


----------



## HolyMole (Jan 3, 2009)

GringoCArlos said:


> Stands for "Take, Strip or Adios", which is what US "security people" do there.


"Take, Strip or Adios" roadblocks?

"TSA" searches?

What does that even mean? 

Must be fairly new American jargon - at least for this yokel. I thought it might somehow stand for a re-named Dept. of Homeland Security.


----------



## m55vette (May 21, 2010)

etyson said:


> Apparently we have armed troops inside Penn Station in New York City as of yesterday. Not sure of cause/effect/duration.


You will see armed Mexican troops on arrival at the Guadalajara airport. You will see various branches of the police carrying automatic rifles in the plaza. You will see police strolling down the street with shotguns. 

So if the Penn Station troops are unsettling, wait until you see a pickup truck filled with arrested people blazing through town with shotgun armed cops standing over them... If the dollar implodes, I don't know if there will be anywhere that is not going to feel the effect.


----------



## Balboa (Nov 16, 2010)

etyson said:


> When I was a kid, we lived in Del Rio and San Antonio. We went into the border areas frequently. As an adult, I lived in L.A. and jumped across the border a time or two. I've had extensive interactions with Hispanics and have a beginning grasp of understanding their culture.
> 
> Basically, I'm not so concerned with culture as much as geography. I'd like high elevations, above 3000 feet if possible. I'd also like trees and water like the Rockies, but I don't know if I can find anything remotely close to that combination in Mexico. Really looking for quiet .... off the beaten trail.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Guadalajara ... it's paradise on earth


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Balboa said:


> Guadalajara ... it's paradise on earth


I agree, Gdl is paradise on earth. But it is not really quiet and off the beaten trail.


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

TundraGreen said:


> I agree, Gdl is paradise on earth. But it is not really quiet and off the beaten trail.


What he said...

That being said, 

If this is paradise, why doesn't it rain?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

It will.....in 3 or 4 weeks.


----------

